# Escorting, It's all about attitude!



## EphemeralStick (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been escorting for a few years now and I find that it's good way to get some quick cash in your pocket. So I've decided to write out some guidelines to consider if you would like to try you're hand at sex work. I'm not going into depth about things like use condoms, tell someone where you at, carry mace, yadda yadda, because those things are mentioned in other threads. No, I'm going to try and cover some of the more key elements to the bizz rather than state what everyone already knows.

1. Know your limits: Don't get into a situation where a client is wanting you to do something you are not comfortable doing. If they see that you're uncomfortable or apprehensive about it then they can take that moment to shift control of the situation which can lead to dangerous outcomes. Personally, I'll try almost anything once, but if a guy asks for something that makes me uncomfortable I usually smile and say, "no thats not gonna happen, but how about we try this..."

2. Stay alert: Know where all exits are in the area you are working in. Also keep a close track on time. If you're being paid by the hour, keep an eye on the clock or set an alarm on your phone. If they find that you give them extra time for free they start to think that they are "special" in your eyes, which in my experience always leads to drama.

3. Use your Poker Face: Lets face it, sex work can be scary. The key to not getting messed up is to keep a cool head and never let them see your emotions. If you come off as confident and 'professional' they're going to know not to fuck with you. If they see weakness or apprehension in you then most guys are going to take that moment to take advantage of you. _*STAY IN CONTROL.*_ Even if that means becoming a more dominant person.

4. Choose clients carefully: Now if you're reading this then you obviously have access to the internet. Working the corners can be pretty tough and not only that but the people who pick from the corners are usually pretty foul people. There are a plethora of sites you can use to find clients. Most of with hook-up sites in which people log on to find free sex with people they think are attractive. Since we're not on said sites for free hook-ups just use the phrase _*"looking for generous guys"*_ and the clients will come out of the woodworks. Now heres the tricky part, everything is about wording. Never out right say that you want them to pay for sex. you kind of have to dance around the subject to avoid legal problems. I usually say something like "I could really use [amount] about now to take care of some things" Of course if your asking for a lot then they'll try to bargain but that's where the professionalism comes into play.

5. Try to have fun: This is probably the most important aspect of sex work in general. Have fun with it! Sex is obviously a great time and if you're having a miserable time, you're client is gonna know it. Which boils it down to the fact that _*if it's not something you can do, then don't do it.*_ This kind of stuff isn't for everyone and if you can't find yourself being comfortable with it, then just stop doing it.

Hope this helped, if anyone has any questions let me know or if anyone wants to add to this list by all means feel free!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 18, 2011)

will you escort for me neo?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 18, 2011)

psh if you could afford it. haha


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 18, 2011)

i have a garbage bag full of recycleables, some fresh socks, some hawaiian sea shells, and i know a good dumpster in town we could eat at  lol comeon, whaddya say?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 18, 2011)

hmmm tempting offer but im going to have to pass. gotta keep the goods fresh. haha. but sea shells? you sure know how to charm a guy.


----------

